# My shot always drift left or right?



## MakingTheDreams (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello, I am a teen and interested in playing basketball. I'd say I have been "playing" for roughly a year or two now. I don't really play actual games, but I did spend hours outside working on my shot and my handles with my own drills. I know what a "textbook shot" looks like and it works fairly well, except my hands all a bit small so instead of putting my guide hand on the side, I kinda put it on top of the ball. Problem is, I have trouble putting the correct amount of power into my shot, they usually airball when I'm alittle past the free throw line. In addition, my shot sometimes is rarely straight, it sometimes will drift to the sides and I'll completely miss the basket. 
My question is, what is a ideal release point of the ball to develop a good arc? 
-What is causing my ball to drift and how to fix? 
-How can I input more power into my shot? Friends have told me to hop forward a bit. 

One more thing, I have this issue with my follow through which my arm leans to the right which may cause the ball drift. How do I fix that?


----------

